# H}CSM, TK, Army Books, MegaPaint Set, Etc W}Dark Eldar, $$$



## KaosHerald (Jan 7, 2010)

1 box Tomb King Skeleton Chariots (on sprue, in box) ~$15
1 box Tomb King Skeletons (on sprue, in box, 8 built as Archers) ~$15
Liche Priest (metal, foot and mounted) ~$5
Tomb King (metal, halberd) ~$5



*ALL SOLD*


----------



## Bladesuit (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi, I have the following old DE models for trade (for your CSM), but I live in Canada (but since you offered to ship to Australia...) :
Primed in black models :
3 Ravagers, full parts.
5 Raider, full parts.
20 Warriors.
10 + SC Warriors (used as blasters in my army)
3 Beastmasters Hellions.
6 Razorwing flocks conversions (bats from fantasy range... cheaper, and Gears of War look alike !!!)
3 Venom conversions (made from bikes and platforms parts, good looking and have 2x SC each)
15 Hellions conversions (made with warriors, some have hellglaives other variations of whyches CC weapons, skyboard made of bike parts, good looking)
3 Haemonculi (2x LG)
5 Scourges convergions (Jetpacks scourge, 2x with matched weapon variation to suit any role)

Painted at different stages/unpainted models
20 whyches, metal.
10 old Grotesques (actual wracks)
20 + warriors
7 Incubies (maybe 1 or 2 more)
2 Lords (one male and one female)
6 DL warriors
8 (maybe 9) Reavers
2 Talos


----------



## justindth (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi,

I'm interested in the Mega paint set. That is every color Games Workshop has right? None are dried out are they?

I have the following NEW version of Dark Eldar up for trade. Let me know if any of these units interest you.

10 Scourges (assembled, unpainted)
10 Warriors (assembled, unpainted)
6 Reavers (assembled, 3 base coated black)
1 Razorwing Jetfighter

Let me know if we can work out some kind of trade


----------



## osmesis (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi, I am interested in your CSM. Please let me know what you have left for sale if any. Thanks


----------

